# Mysterious waddling fishies



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Today I went to PetSmart to check out what fish and fish supply they have. When I was looking at the freshwater fish, i came across a tank with a strange calico, egg shaped fish that just waddles around. It was probably some type of goldfish and was about the size of a quarter. None of the other fish in the tank were even goldfish and this fish wasn't in the goldfish section. There were no more of this fish and it didn't say what it was. At first i thought it was a form of calico ryukin but i googled it and the fish i saw doesn't have a low stomach or high "hump". It was shaped like something between a circle and an oval...It was seriously the cutest little thing in the WHOLE freakin store  I really need to know what this is! It almost looked like a cross between a baby calico oranda (This fish was a baby, by the way) and a calico ryunkin goldfish with a "low" hump. Sorry i can't provide pics. If it is still there this weekend, i will go take some pictures, but untill then please help!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Oh yea, I found a picture online of what the fish sort of looked like. This is pretty much identical except the fish i saw had more coloring in browns, blacks, reds, etc. 

http://www.thatpetplace.com/images/presentation/239362.jpg


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its a goldfish for sure and they're very common. I don't know what kind, when I see a goldfish I turn up my nose and keep walking.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Its a goldfish for sure and they're very common. I don't know what kind, when I see a goldfish I turn up my nose and keep walking.


Gee...thanks. lol. Actually BC, I would like it if you actually tried helping someone for once instead of being the person who is just trying to get more post points. Just because you like mini monsters or whatever you call em, doesn't mean we do. Some people actually LIKE goldfish. So please just grow up and actually try being nice for a change...It will make you feel happy  Please, no one reply to this. I just wanted to put it out there to all the jerks who thinks acting self centered is cool and funny. So thanks to everyone else!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

The fish in the picture looks like a young calico oranda.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

:fish:But still that is a neat looking fish.:fish:


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. I thought it might be a oranda cuz i saw a little "bump" or red thing starting to form on the head of it. It was really cute and i wish I could have bought it  How long do you think before they sell it? Do you think if they still have it by this weekend i could go and ask them in person to reserve it for me?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

La la la......Anyone??? lol


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

You should be able to reserve it since you can say it was the only one in its tank. But this is an example of Persmarts/Petco's cruelty. A lot of smarts/Co will put Goldfish in a group a guppies or tetras. The reason...their snail problem! I asked when I complained that a half dead goldfish is getting harrased by a female guppy. They guy says its because the snails problem and when I suggested loaches, he said management said no because that loaches are more expensive. Sad.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> You should be able to reserve it since you can say it was the only one in its tank. But this is an example of Persmarts/Petco's cruelty. A lot of smarts/Co will put Goldfish in a group a guppies or tetras. The reason...their snail problem! I asked when I complained that a half dead goldfish is getting harrased by a female guppy. They guy says its because the snails problem and when I suggested loaches, he said management said no because that loaches are more expensive. Sad.


I hate how a lot of pet stores are  We live in a really nice area though and the petsmart/petco here are great. The only place that I hate is Walmart. All the tanks are filthy and the half the fish are dead or have some sickness. Some fish are caught in the filter and are half dead. It really is horrible to watch. 

Any way, how long will they reserve it for me and how long-out of all the freaking fish-will it take on average for that little guy to be sold to someone else? I will probably either go friday or saturday to try to reserve him.Thanks!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

that is sad, the petsmart that just opened up in my city doesnt seem to do that, but then again ive only been there twice. It really is too bad that animal rights laws about mistreatment dont seem to extend to fish for some reason.

lol when you said it waddles I thought of this fish; http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...1#new-handfish-species-pink_20881_600x450.jpg

its too bad that these things are far too rare to ever become pets.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> animal rights laws about mistreatment dont seem to extend to fish for some reason


 Actually some places, some do. In Georgia, I can't legally sell more fish than are in 2 litters of puppies, because the anti-puppy mill laws apply to "fish kept as pets". Fish you eat are "aquaculture" and you can abuse them about the same as you they do chickens. In England, stores get in trouble for selling fish to 14 year olds. 

We shouldn't need laws to treat creatures humanely.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

true, but they are required as treating most animals as humanely as possible is a relatively new concept, and as a rule people tend to be slow to embrace new concepts.

What I meant regarding the animal rights laws things, is that I go into pet stores all the time to see dead fish or dying fish in their tanks, which I think is wrong. I understand it can be hard to keep certain types of fish alive etc especialy in a pet store environ, but it still bothers me that so many places get away with simply not taking care of the animals they sell


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Yea. That sirously WAS a waddling fish. There is this one store called Ally Cat at our mall and it makes me cry everytime I pass by. They have little puppies that are all matted in jiant dirty "tanks" and they just lie there like they have no life to look forward too. There are about 10-25 kittens in an area much to small and none of these animals have good food, toys, and the water is given like once a day. They have like 10 hamsters in a 10 gallon tank/cage and all them are breeding like CRAZY. Their birds are in bad condition and crammed together and then the fish...Oh my gosh, it is horrible to see that they have breeds that shouldn't even be together and all the fish are sick looking or dead. Some are fighting or eating the dead ones and there is algae ALL over. So many people have reported abuse in that place and I have too but they just don't seem to be going any time soon


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

how long will they reserve it for me and how long-out of all the freaking fish-will it take on average for that little guy to be sold to someone else? I will probably either go friday or tuesday to try to reserve him.Thanks!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I suggest you call the store and ask. I really have no idea if and for how long a store will reserve a fish. It probably varies from store to store.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

pinetree said:


> I suggest you call the store and ask. I really have no idea if and for how long a store will reserve a fish. It probably varies from store to store.


Thanks. I just wanted to know what people thought or whatever  I will call today and see! Tell you guys more about after I call...


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

it is adorable.. but be warned, fish like that don't last very long often (they have been known to live for 2 days..)


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

fishloverzj said:


> it is adorable.. but be warned, fish like that don't last very long often (they have been known to live for 2 days..)


What you have said has interest me very much....Why do you think it would last for 2 days? It seemed very healthy and happy just waddling around the center of the tank. He/she has bright coloring but then again, anything could happen in just 2 days....Would you mind telling me more?


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, i don't really know much, but I know someone who told me that that commonly happens.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

fishloverzj said:


> I'm sorry, i don't really know much, but I know someone who told me that that commonly happens.


Thanks, If the person is on fishforums can you tell me who they are? I'm guessing they arn't so thanks for telling me and I will be doing some research. One last question...Is it because it may be a "mutt" or an oranda? Because it is a baby? Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They may not reserve them at all, and they definitely won't reserve it if you don't call. People on here can't answer that question


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Yea. That sirously WAS a waddling fish. There is this one store called Ally Cat at our mall and it makes me cry everytime I pass by. They have little puppies that are all matted in jiant dirty "tanks" and they just lie there like they have no life to look forward too. There are about 10-25 kittens in an area much to small and none of these animals have good food, toys, and the water is given like once a day. They have like 10 hamsters in a 10 gallon tank/cage and all them are breeding like CRAZY. Their birds are in bad condition and crammed together and then the fish...Oh my gosh, it is horrible to see that they have breeds that shouldn't even be together and all the fish are sick looking or dead. Some are fighting or eating the dead ones and there is algae ALL over. So many people have reported abuse in that place and I have too but they just don't seem to be going any time soon


I would report that store... hopefully it would be closed down

Sorry that I dont know enough about those fish to be much help, hope you can get your hands on one or two though


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

if you do get it i would like to see apicture or two!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Lol. Ok. I'm slowly getting enough money and I'm going to petsmart today to talk about them reserving it for me. We called but the girl who picked up was new and said she doesn't know. I'm going out to Seattle from today-Monday so I won't be here to post. So I will tell you what's going on on tuesday and try to take some pics of the little fishy today (I mean take pics at petsmart....). I've taken win's advice and I'm going to report Ally Cat. I went to the mall though and they are making another one of the top floor! I don't know if this one will take better care of their animals but I hope the do. I hope they close down the old one and they don't abuse their animals again!!! I'll keep you guys posted....On tuesday


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

We'll miss you :sad:


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm leaving for Seattle in about a half an hour but I just got back from PetSmart and...They sold the fish I wanted :'( Thankfully though, they had more of that species wich I discovered were indeed baby calico ryukin golfsih! I took some pics but this is the best one I got. Still learning how to work fishforums so I just posted a link below!

http://s583.photobucket.com/albums/ss274/water208/?action=view&current=photo.jpg

I know he is "just a goldfish" but isn't the wittle guy just adorible?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> We'll miss you :sad:


Lol. Thanks guys


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

enjoy your trip

lol the petsmart in my city has a bunch of those guys, and yes they are cute... for goldfish.

The upside is that now you know the species, so even if they dont have any when you get back you can always look into finding them in other locations.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

yea  I'm at my cousnin's beach house and I just collected a bunch of seaglass to add to my collection. I luv being out by the ocean and all the shells and sea glass....M aybe i can use seaglass instead of gravel, lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> that is sad, the petsmart that just opened up in my city doesnt seem to do that, but then again ive only been there twice. It really is too bad that animal rights laws about mistreatment dont seem to extend to fish for some reason.
> 
> lol when you said it waddles I thought of this fish; http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...1#new-handfish-species-pink_20881_600x450.jpg
> 
> its too bad that these things are far too rare to ever become pets.


those look just like frogfish and anglers! http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/1/18/20070102120543!Botia_striata.jpg
go to this link and watch the video for the wartskin angler.


----------

